# hito parcial crítico/de pago (comercio)



## boub_7

Hola! 
Toujours dans le cadre de ma trado juridique d'un contrat de construction, je vois souvent apparaitre esos hitos criticos, comme ci dessous:

-"El subcontratista se compromete a cumplir con los hitos parciales criticos indicados en el Anexo II"

J'avais pensé à quelque chose dans le sens de dates butoir, mais ca coince.
" una penalizacion de 0.5% sera aplicada por cada semana de retraso respecto a la fecha establecida para el hito parcial critico", date est deja précisé en amont... 
Evènement, étape-clé, moment-clé, pourraient convenir mais je comprends pas le lien avec parcial critico. 
En fait c'est l'expression dans sa globalité qui me bloque. 
Une idée géniale pour m'éclairer??


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Et quelles sont les différentes échéances citées dans l'annexe II ??? Car il s'agit bien de dates limites partielles, à mon avis on doit te signaler dans l'annexe cité des échéances critiques/cruciales à ne pas dépasser.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

> -"El subcontratista se compromete a cumplir con los hitos parciales criticos indicados en el Anexo II"
> J'avais pensé à quelque chose dans le sens de dates butoir, mais ça coince.
> " una penalizacion de 0.5% sera aplicada por cada semana de retraso respecto a la fecha establecida para el hito parcial critico", date est deja précisé en amont...


 
Podría ser: "les phases partielles critiques du projet" aunque lo indicado por Gévy corresponde mejor a la idea de "borne", traducción de hito.


----------



## jprr

Sur la conduite de projet / chantier et la notion de "chemin critique" ...
D'où je dirais "les [points d']étape[s] critiques" ... une étape étant par définition "partielle" par rapport au "chemin" dans son entier.


----------



## boub_7

Effectivement, ca manquait peut etre un peu de précision. 

Dans la fameuse annexe, et c'est ce qui me donnait l'idée de date butoir, se trouvent toutes les échéances -dates- à laquelle doivent etre livrés les travaux en question, type "cimentacion: 19 de Marzo, ingenieria de detalle: 30 de julio " (en version simplifiée)

C'est pour ca que l'idée d'échéance cruciale/ étapes critiques me parait asez juste. Et faire un mix des deux pour "coller" au max le texte type échéance critique, ca fait un mélange étrange non? un peu génétiquement modifié comme je dis souvent jeje


----------



## Willa34

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour,

Je traduis un texte commercial (conditions commerciales d'une offre) et il y a des conditions décrites par le vendeur. Elles sont émises sous cette forme :

Hito 1 : (Sector piloto) 25%
Hito 2 : (Entregas) 30%
etc...

Je n'arrive pas à traduire le mot "Hito" ici. Peut-être Phase? Mais ça ne reprendrais pas le côté marquant.

Help!!! Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En effet, *phase *ne reprend pas tout à fait le caractère marquant de *hito *dont il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait un équivalent exact. 

En attendant mieux, je pense que nous devrons nous contenter de *but*, *objectif*.


----------



## Willa34

Merci pour cette réponse! En effet je pense qu'avant de trouver peut être mieux, "objectif" semble la meilleure alternative...

Merci encore!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Un terme souvent utilisé dans la gestion de projet "*étape*" ?


----------



## Willa34

"Étape" pourrait peut-être reprendre cette idée de "borne" de "marque". Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Étape *pourrait être une bonne option aussi. Je pense également à *palier*.


----------



## Willa34

Merci pour cette suggestion, je vais réfléchir mais je suis sur la bonne piste grâce à vous!
Merci encore!


----------



## jprr

Willa34 said:


> "Étape" pourrait peut-être reprendre cette idée de "borne" de "marque". Qu'en pensez-vous?


Ben, c'est un peu pour ça que je le propose 
Maintenant en y réfléchissant, je me demande si c'est forcement la traduction de l'idée de "hito" qui est la plus pertinente...
Dans les offres / devis on parle aussi de "tranche"
éventuellement, s'agissant d'un "plan de paiement" on met directement la rubrique avec la somme / le pourcentage
- études x%
- livraison x%
- recette x%

Enfin, c'était juste des réflexions, et c'est toi qui est face au document original.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> Dans les offres / devis on parle aussi de "tranche"
> éventuellement, s'agissant d'un "plan de paiement" on met directement la rubrique avec la somme / le pourcentage



Tout à fait d'accord avec *jprr*!


----------



## Willa34

J'ai également été confronté à ce cas de figure, à savoir de mettre seulement la rubrique avec somme et pourcentage, je prendrai la décision plus tard...Je ne sais encore que choisir.

Merci pour tout en tout cas!


----------



## meedherrero

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

Hola,

Cómo se llama en francés "*hito de pago*"?

Frase de contexto: "El expediente debe tener el original de la factura indicando el hito de pago a cobrar".

En caso de una demora en la emision de un documento de pago, es la cantidad a pagar tras un plazo determinado, me parece.

*intérêts* liés au retard de l´émission du document de paiement????

merci


----------



## Frai Escoba

Hola Meedherrero,
Yo no lo comprendo así. Para mí el hito de pago es el plazo de pago. Cuando se sobrepasa se pagan intereses, efectivamente. Pero en tu frase yo traduciría simplemente "délai de paiement".
Bien à toi,
F.E.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Necesitaríamos más contexto.

Me parece que hito de pago puede ser también *échéance* en caso de pago escalonado. Por ejemplo:

15% a la firma del contrato.
30% a la entrega de materiales.
20% al inicio de las obras.


----------



## meedherrero

es que lo veo mucho acompañado de cobrar: cobrar el hito de pago, en francés no se puede decir "facturer un délai" c´est pourquoi j´ai pensé à "facturer les intérêts liés au"...


----------



## Frai Escoba

Estimado Meedherrero: 
Comprendo tu confusión. He de confesar que "indicando el hito de pago a cobrar" me resultaba una frase extrañísima. Así que he hecho una búsqueda en google para ver si la expresión en otro contexto me daba ideas.
He encontrado la expresion aquí: http://www.cavecon.com/noticias.htm
y se me ocurre, tras leer la página, que lo que se pide es que se indique cual es el plazo que desea cobrar el que emite la factura. O sea, el proveedor emite una factura diciendo : esta factura corresponde al primer/segundo... plazo.
O sea hito de pago a cobrar (a cobrar por ustedes). ¿Qué te parece?


----------

